# Pregnancy Test Result - What does this mean?



## OnlyMe (Oct 11, 2007)

I'm really sorry if I'm posting this in the wrong section.

Have a little boy and then had 3 m/cs and am now on DHEA - cycles have been erratic (tending to be short). My last cycle I was late and although I tested a few times got negative results (this happened to me before on my little boy).
Anyways, I went for a BHCG test and in between getting the results back (lab is really backed up) I started to bleed at day 42. I just got the BHCH results back and it says BHCG < 5 ... what does this mean? Was I pregnant? The nurse who phoned me didn't really know ... just want to know at this stage


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

That is a non pregnant result - sorry


----------



## OnlyMe (Oct 11, 2007)

Thank you so much for your reply Hazel.
I know that when I had my miscarriages they stopped checking HCG levels once they hit <5 but what I was kind of wondering is is that a definate 'not pregnant' - as in, I had the BHCG test done on day 41 and then bled from day 42 - could there have been a higher HCG level in there (and a positive) in between and it dropped ... am I making any sense at all   ... the reason I'm asking is that my first mc was very early and HCG only showed as 35 at the time ...suppose I'm trying to figure out whats going on, my cycle has never been like this before


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

That is a question that no one can answer.  

I have had my body play the odd trick in the past and been 10 days late. Only very occasionally and when I have been particularly wishing for it to be a positive result. 
The couple of times it has happened, I have done a pregnancy test and come on within a few hours.


----------



## OnlyMe (Oct 11, 2007)

Thank you Hazel. I guess I'm just a bit confused, never had this happen to me before but this DHEA seems to have everything turned upside down the last few months  . I wouldn't mind but we're not really trying at the minute as with our losses we are having tests done and tbh I'm a bit terrified of getting pg again without having some answers, or at least having had the tests done iykwim.
Thank you for your replies


----------

